# Laco Flieger Limited Topper Edition (100 pieces)



## StufflerMike

Topper Fine Jewelers just launched a limited edition of a Laco Flieger based on the ETA 6498 models (Cuxhaven, Bremerhaven) but with a completely different dial.

The eye catcher is a crisp white lacquer dial which is contrasted by heat-blued hands and hour markers - a configuration not previously available from Laco.









The Topper Edition indeed features lovely blue indexes. To maximize the blue on the dial The applied steel hour markers are temperature blued, heated though.

This results in a perfect match of hands and hour markers, which - depending on the light - appear black or matte blue.









Specs (according to Topper):

Manufacture: Germany

Dimensions: 42.5mm, with 22mm lugs (49.8mm lug-to-lug, 10.7mm thick)

Case: polished & brushed stainless steel, fitted with Sapphire crystal & caseback

Dial: heat-blued steel hour markers & hands filled with BG-W9 Superluminova

Water Resistance: 100 meters (10 atm)

Movement: Laco 98 (Swiss-made ETA 6498 base with Elaboré finishing), 17 jewels

Limited to 100 individually numbered pieces


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Milehigh981

That’s really nice looking, love the white with blued markers.


----------



## BundyBear

That is a beautiful watch.


----------



## tsteph12

Gorgeous. The movement is beautifully decorated as well.


----------



## pekshn89

Any info about price? 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quartersawn

pekshn89 said:


> Any info about price?


$1895

https://shop.topperjewelers.com/products/laco-flieger-limited-topper-edition


----------



## Lee_K

I was this >< close to buying a Cuxhaven, but his Limited Edition flieger makes me seriously consider going with it instead. I have been looking for a white dial watch for some time and this one is really quite compelling. Thanks for letting us know about this one, Mike.


----------



## brokenblinker

Lee_K said:


> I was this >< close to buying a Cuxhaven, but his Limited Edition flieger makes me seriously consider going with it instead. I have been looking for a white dial watch for some time and this one is really quite compelling. Thanks for letting us know about this one, Mike.


I was there at the release event, and was with around 4-5 people that have already put down deposits (the event was much bigger than just the people right around me though). They're only doing 100, so there isn't much time if you're interested.


----------



## 1165dvd

The watch seems to be based on the ULM line offered by Laco for $1190.00. I understand the nature of pricing a limited release model higher than a standard edition. And I'm not going to suggest that the $700.00 premium is asking too much. I'm curious to hear what a more knowledgeable enthusiast thinks of the pricing though. 

My initial thought is I'm very much interested in the watch. I've long wanted a sporty white-dialed watch on leather strap, but haven't found one that really sings to me. This dial definitely does. The blued hands and indices seem to be the biggest differentiator from the original. Must be a costly process. The movement is nicely decorated, but does not appear to be different from the standard model. 

42mm comes close to hitting the sizing sweet spot for me, but is in sync with the sizing of other larger fieiger-style watches.

Well done, once again, Topper! One could have a pretty fantastic collection of only their special editions, which I believe are up to eight.


----------



## robattopper

Hi! Thanks so much for your response and this is indeed our eight L.E. You are right that the ULM is the starting point of this watch, and there is a substantial jump in price for this L.E. over the basic model. The main reason for the cost is the extensive R&D that Laco had to create the heat-blued indices. As they are much more three dimensional than the hands that are typically heat blued, Laco had a great deal of difficulty getting them consistent across the entire marker, and then to have 12 of them match each other, and in turn match the hands. I'm really looking forward to a few interviews we recorded this weekend (ABTW, Watchonista, Worn&Wound & TenntoTwo) where Sebastian Maziossek, Laco's head of sales describes the failure rate, and trials and tribulations involved with having heat blued raised indices that match the hands. This is a watch that only came out due to Laco's determination to bring this new combination to life.



1165dvd said:


> The watch seems to be based on the ULM line offered by Laco for $1190.00. I understand the nature of pricing a limited release model higher than a standard edition. And I'm not going to suggest that the $700.00 premium is asking too much. I'm curious to hear what a more knowledgeable enthusiast thinks of the pricing though.
> 
> My initial thought is I'm very much interested in the watch. I've long wanted a sporty white-dialed watch on leather strap, but haven't found one that really sings to me. This dial definitely does. The blued hands and indices seem to be the biggest differentiator from the original. Must be a costly process. The movement is nicely decorated, but does not appear to be different from the standard model.
> 
> 42mm comes close to hitting the sizing sweet spot for me, but is in sync with the sizing of other larger fieiger-style watches.
> 
> Well done, once again, Topper! One could have a pretty fantastic collection of only their special editions, which I believe are up to eight.


----------



## Stirling Moss

Not for me. But happy for Laco and Topper. Hopefully they do another at some point.


----------



## umarrajs

A beauty!

White dial, 6498, 100m WR, heat-blued indices.......
Congrats Rob on another discerning L.E.!!


----------



## robattopper

Thank you! The first article about this collaboration just went up. Here is Josh Shanks description of the watch and our launch event. 
https://www.watchonista.com/articles/novelties/seeing-blue-new-laco-flieger-limited-topper-edition



umarrajs said:


> A beauty!
> 
> White dial, 6498, 100m WR, heat-blued indices.......
> Congrats Rob on another discerning L.E.!!


----------



## bbgbg19

This watch is a real stunner with some solid capabilities and a unique aesthetic. Congratulations to the Topper and Laco teams on a wonderful collaboration!


----------



## ZeeJayTC81

I wish I had some cash burning a hole in my pocket right now!


----------



## laredy26

These are beautiful.

The history is also pretty interesting.


----------



## Laco Pforzheim

First of all thank you for the several postings to our new LE flieger watch - we really appreciate your feedback here! :-!



1165dvd said:


> I'm curious to hear what a more knowledgeable enthusiast thinks of the pricing though.


And of course we also want to try and explain why this limited edition is more costly than our "Ulm" for example from the standard collection. Thanks to @robattopper who already explained the most points. 
The maily aspect are the costs for research and development of this project. There had been only a handful of watch brands who had applied the technique of the heat blued indices on their dials. 
And as far as we know those watches cost considerably more than this watch model. We had a quite high failure rate with the indices at the beginning to match the hands and to have the same color on every index (and on every side of the index). As this model is limited to only 100 pieces it is also more expensive to produce the components in a smaller amount than for the normal production, especially the dials with the indexes and the blue line Superluminova which glows blue instead of green at night.









(Picture by watchonista.com)


----------



## BundyBear

Laco Pforzheim said:


> <SNIP>
> ::
> And of course we also want to try and explain why this limited edition is more costly than our "Ulm" for example from the standard collection.
> ::
> The main aspect are the costs for research and development of this project. There had been only a handful of watch brands who had applied the technique of the heat blued indices on their dials.
> ::
> ... We had a quite high failure rate with the indices at the beginning to match the hands and to have the same color on every index (and on every side of the index). As this model is limited to only 100 pieces it is also more expensive to produce the components in a smaller amount than for the normal production, especially the dials with the indexes and the blue line Superluminova which glows blue instead of green at night.


Absolutely agree with this. This is like custom making every single piece. It is a bargain if compared to other brands that apply the same process and those that are worked on individually.

Thanks for the explanation Laco.


----------



## jpblackbay

I think this is a striking LE. The dial, blue indices, and caseback make it extremely attractive. Nice work Toppers and Laco!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

robattopper said:


> Hi! Thanks so much for your response and this is indeed our eight L.E. You are right that the ULM is the starting point of this watch, and there is a substantial jump in price for this L.E. over the basic model. The main reason for the cost is the extensive R&D that Laco had to create the heat-blued indices. As they are much more three dimensional than the hands that are typically heat blued, Laco had a great deal of difficulty getting them consistent across the entire marker, and then to have 12 of them match each other, and in turn match the hands. I'm really looking forward to a few interviews we recorded this weekend (ABTW, Watchonista, Worn&Wound & TenntoTwo) where Sebastian Maziossek, Laco's head of sales describes the failure rate, and trials and tribulations involved with having heat blued raised indices that match the hands. This is a watch that only came out due to Laco's determination to bring this new combination to life.


Great response from @robattopper. This makes excellent sense.

Cheers,
~George

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RBleigh81

Very nice! The Flieger is a poppin change in white


----------



## robattopper

*Topper & LACO USA Paying the VAT for European Customers & a Worn&Wound Review*

hi everyone, 
Quick update on the watch. While more than two thirds have been reserved, we still have reservation spots that are open. Many have PM'd me or emailed Topper from the E.U. asking if LACO will Direct Ship this watch so that they will not have to face an international shipping charge as well as the VAT. We've heard you, and have come up with a solution. While the watch will first be shipped to the U.S., Topper and LACO USA will together pay the customs fee and shipping to get it back to you. If you order it from the E.U. it will have a landed cost of $1,895 U.S.

The watch can be ordered at the following link. 
https://shop.topperjewelers.com/products/laco-flieger-limited-topper-edition

Here is also a review from Worn&Wound Editor Ilya Ryvin who was at our surprise launch event about this collaboration. 
https://wornandwound.com/first-look-at-the-laco-flieger-limited-topper-edition/

Feel free to DM me with any questions.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## abujordan

Irresistible! Great job on this really wonderful collaboration.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## vincesf

I saw the watch firsthand yesterday at Toppers and it is a stunner. I really like that it has an exhibition caseback showing off a nicely decorated 6498 movement, and the blued hands and indices that pop when the light hits them.


----------



## JPThoughts

This watch checks just about all the boxes for me. I have been looking for a white watch with the 6498 movement in it. The only additional thing I wish it had was drilled lugs. 

Quick question, looking at the lume shot is this still BG-W9 or a modified version to make it bluer? Also, when do you expect the rest of the payment will be due?


----------



## tsteph12

Does the movement used have a hacking seconds hand function? Thank you.


----------



## heb

tsteph12 said:


> Does the movement used have a hacking seconds hand function? Thank you.


No. There are variants of that movement that have "hacking ability"; those would have added about an extra $2K to the price.

The only way to "hack" a standard ETA 64XX movement is to wait until its power reserve is down to the last hour of so, then do the back pressure technique with the crown. Otherwise, the main spring is too powerful.

heb


----------



## TheDubaiExpat

very nice design


----------



## 1165dvd

heb said:


> No. There are variants of that movement that have "hacking ability"; those would have added about an extra $2K to the price.
> 
> The only way to "hack" a standard ETA 64XX movement is to wait until its power reserve is down to the last hour of so, then do the back pressure technique with the crown. Otherwise, the main spring is too powerful.
> 
> heb


Thanks for this info. Hadn't considered this until you clarified it. Bit of a turnoff on an otherwise spectacular special edition.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## higginsd

Why everybody thinks he needs a hacking second? Almost all mechanic movements don't keep the time correct in the region of seconds after one day of running.


Gesendet von iPhone 11 Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd

higginsd said:


> Why everybody thinks he needs a hacking second? Almost all mechanic movements don't keep the time correct in the region of seconds after one day of running.
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone 11 Pro mit Tapatalk


Just a personal preference. I appreciate being able to measure accuracy, and hacking seconds just makes it a little easier to be precise. Not a deal killer for me. BTW, no one will ever say that watch collecting is a rational endeavor.


----------



## JPThoughts

1165dvd said:


> Just a personal preference. I appreciate being able to measure accuracy, and hacking seconds just makes it a little easier to be precise. Not a deal killer for me. BTW, no one will ever say that watch collecting is a rational endeavor.


Agreed on the note rational part.

Accepting the 6498-1 is accepting a beautiful but straightforward movement with no hacking or complications. According to my research most trained watchmakers start on the Unitas/ETA 649x series due to its larger size and ease of working on.

There are other watches like the BR V1-92 Racing Bird that has a BR Selita 300-1 with a date complication and hacking. I could see some people preferring it over the Laco.

After owning a number of watches, I have settled on 6498-based watches. I love the solid click while winding and the loud slow tick. This comes at the cost of other features and is not for everyone. I only found this Laco as I was looking for a 6498 with 100m water resistance and perhaps some nice lume. I am lucky I found it in time to order it.


----------



## higginsd

Yes the 6498 or 6497 is THE basic movement to start learning watchmaking. I also started with a 6498 and I have a couple of them - Asia clones and original - to work and practise on them. Just to keep the skills and don't get rusty. 

Now I'm searching a price worth 6498 with center second to build into my Erbstück, because I prefer this more simple but also more "matching" movement.

Gesendet von iPhone 11 Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## alex911s

Great design Rob and Laco... cant wait for mine to arrive


----------



## Mpnunes

Just reserved one of these. Saw it in person at Topper and couldn't resist. Cant wait for February!


----------



## Mpnunes

And here's a pic from outside Toppers today. Tried to capture the blue indices. 

https://i.imgur.com/jYn1iCO.jpg


----------



## StufflerMike

Mpnunes said:


> And here's a pic from outside Toppers today. Tried to capture the blue indices.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/jYn1iCO.jpg


Oh well, most of the time Imgur pics do not show up on WUS. People should read their TOS.

Here's the pic


----------



## Mpnunes

Ah, thanks Mike. Am fairly new to WUS so still learning the process for posting. Will read up


----------



## teckel12

From Ohio, but was out in CA over the weekend tagging along on my wife's business trip. Did a lot of watch shopping and ended up making only one purchase, the Laco Flieger Limited – Topper Edition #42/100. It was down to the Laco or an IWC, but the Laco won (didn't hurt that the wife liked it more too). Stunning watch! Can't wait till February!

If anyone was interested in how many are remaining, there's not too many available at this point, maybe 20? If you were on the fence, make your mind up quickly, all it's going to take is a new review and they could be gone.

Tim


----------



## BRN

Just listened to the Worn And Wound Podcast where they interviewed Rob Caplan from Topper and Chad Tsagris, head of Laco USA. It was interesting to hear about the collaborative process and the obstacles they faced in creating this beautiful timepiece.

Here's a link to the podcast for those who wish to listen.

https://simplecast.com/s/a735157b


----------



## brokenblinker

So excited for this piece! Can't wait till they land.


----------



## PaddyChicago

1165dvd said:


> Just a personal preference. I appreciate being able to measure accuracy, and hacking seconds just makes it a little easier to be precise. Not a deal killer for me. BTW, no one will ever say that watch collecting is a rational endeavor.


It's no big deal to hack the seconds hand on a 6498 using the back hacking method. Mark from Long Island Watch explains it here very clearly and demonstrates the process...I appreciate you may already know this, so I'm just throwing this out for anyone who doesn't.


----------



## heb

PaddyChicago said:


> It's no big deal to hack the seconds hand on a 6498 using the back hacking method. Mark from Long Island Watch explains it here very clearly and demonstrates the process...I appreciate you may already know this, so I'm just throwing this out for anyone who doesn't.


Once again, for a 649X, this is only possible when its power reserve is VERY LOW. I just did an experiment with a Towson Watch containing a 6498. Starting from a dead stop, 1 wind allowed hacking, 2 winds will allow hacking, 3 winds will allow hacking, 4 winds will NOT allow hacking. Good luck. heb


----------



## higginsd

I'm not sure this method is good for the entire movement if you use it too often.

Anyway, 24 hours later the time setting won't be correct in the region of seconds, so why do this?


Gesendet von iPhone 11 Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## teckel12

PaddyChicago said:


> It's no big deal to hack the seconds hand on a 6498 using the back hacking method. Mark from Long Island Watch explains it here very clearly and demonstrates the process...I appreciate you may already know this, so I'm just throwing this out for anyone who doesn't.


I've done back-hacking one or two times, but always felt like I was destroying the movement, so I avoid doing it. Part of the charm is a hand-wound movement with no hacking. You can still measure accuracy, with apps like WatchCheck.


----------



## alex911s

stuffler said:


> Oh well, most of the time Imgur pics do not show up on WUS. People should read their TOS.
> 
> Here's the pic
> 
> View attachment 14756769


nice thanks for the pic...


----------



## JPThoughts

Congratulations on selling out!!!. I can't wait to receive mine.


----------



## teckel12

Very cool that this sold out! Really looking forward to getting the email/call that they want my money!

Tim


----------



## JRama

Anticipating this landing. Gorgeous piece.


----------



## alex911s

Sold out? yes! lol


----------



## teckel12

alex911s said:


> Sold out? yes! lol


I'm happy for Topper, sucks for anyone who was on the fence.


----------



## JPThoughts

Any manufacturing pictures?


----------



## teckel12

JPThoughts said:


> Any manufacturing pictures?


I'd hope at this point manufacturing is complete. They should be assembling/calibrating/packaging now.


----------



## Laco Pforzheim

teckel12 said:


> They should be assembling/calibrating/packaging now.


You're right. We are currently packing the watches so they can be sent out to Topper next week :-!


----------



## teckel12

Awesome! Sounds like I'll have it on my wrist mid-March!


----------



## alex911s

Laco Pforzheim said:


> You're right. We are currently packing the watches so they can be sent out to Topper next week :-!


Yes!!


----------



## Mpnunes

So it sounds like this could be in my wrist as early as next week!! I have the benefit of living close by so will head to Topper as soon as I get the call. Cant wait to have this one on my wrist!


----------



## JPThoughts

I wonder what it will look like on the BluShark AlphaPremier Midnight Blue Nato. I am hoping it helps the blue pop.


----------



## LucasWalker42

That is sweet. I gotta have one!


----------



## teckel12

Mpnunes said:


> So it sounds like this could be in my wrist as early as next week!! I have the benefit of living close by so will head to Topper as soon as I get the call. Cant wait to have this one on my wrist!


You sound more optimistic than myself as to the speed of shipping and customs.


----------



## alex911s

yup cant wait for next week


----------



## teckel12

I got a UPS notification that something was sent from Redwood City, CA today that I'll receive on Monday! Could it be?!?!...


----------



## JPThoughts

teckel12 said:


> I got a UPS notification that something was sent from Redwood City, CA today that I'll receive on Monday! Could it be?!?!...


I have not received the request for my final payment yet, so hard to tell. Did you pay in full?


----------



## JPThoughts

The Topper website looks to be taking deposits again. I guess a few people must have backed out. 

Personally, I can't wait to see how mine looks on my new Nato straps.


----------



## teckel12

JPThoughts said:


> I have not received the request for my final payment yet, so hard to tell. Did you pay in full?


That's right, I need to make my final payment &#55358;&#56614;.♂

I think I'll call them today and proactively pay the remaining $1k and maybe get some details in the process (maybe speed up my shipping too).


----------



## teckel12

JPThoughts said:


> The Topper website looks to be taking deposits again.


To me, that sounds like they've been contacting those who put the deposit down and some have decided not to make the final payment. In other words, they're in possession of the watches!


----------



## NardinNut

Received invoice for balance today. In the note it said it will ship Monday next week


----------



## abujordan

Just received an invoice for balance of payment about 45 minutes ago.

There is a note from Topper Fine Jewelers:

"Good news! We expect your Laco Flieger Limited - Topper Edition watch to arrive at the beginning of next week. We will be shipping it to you via UPS 2nd day air once the payment of this balance invoice has been processed."

There's more, but that's the info regarding expectations for arrival, then shipping & arrival to your door. Thought I would share.

Great timing as I just recently got a no annual fee 1.5% cash back credit card that had a sign up offer $200 cash back after spending $500. So I was able to put the balance on there and get $200 back.


----------



## teckel12

Paid! So maybe as early as Wednesday of next week.


----------



## JPThoughts

teckel12 said:


> Paid! So maybe as early as Wednesday of next week.


Same here. I just received and paid the invoice. Looking forward to receiving the watch.


----------



## flyguy33

Likewise... can’t wait to see it in person.


----------



## JRama

Per Topper. Heading over the Bay on the 12th for pickup in person. Yoo !


----------



## heb

I know I am a little late to the party, sorry. But your question is a good one. I have many such watches with the Unitas 64XX movements. While not a bargain, this Laco LE is not outrageously priced either. I think it fits comfortably in the "fairly priced" category. As a comparison, I was/am sweet on a Tourby watch with the same movement. It comes with gorgeous dial selections and is sized at 40.5mm; an ideal diameter for most of us. I don't think there is another Unitas movement watch out there with a diameter smaller than 42mm, so a tip of the hat to Tourby. Anyway, I could buy that one for about the same money as the Laco LE.

heb



1165dvd said:


> The watch seems to be based on the ULM line offered by Laco for $1190.00. I understand the nature of pricing a limited release model higher than a standard edition. And I'm not going to suggest that the $700.00 premium is asking too much. I'm curious to hear what a more knowledgeable enthusiast thinks of the pricing though.
> 
> My initial thought is I'm very much interested in the watch. I've long wanted a sporty white-dialed watch on leather strap, but haven't found one that really sings to me. This dial definitely does. The blued hands and indices seem to be the biggest differentiator from the original. Must be a costly process. The movement is nicely decorated, but does not appear to be different from the standard model.
> 
> 42mm comes close to hitting the sizing sweet spot for me, but is in sync with the sizing of other larger fieiger-style watches.
> 
> Well done, once again, Topper! One could have a pretty fantastic collection of only their special editions, which I believe are up to eight.


----------



## teckel12

heb said:


> I know I am a little late to the party, sorry. But your question is a good one. I have many such watches with the Unitas 64XX movements. While not a bargain, this Laco LE is not outrageously priced either. I think it fits comfortably in the "fairly priced" category. As a comparison, I was/am sweet on a Tourby watch with the same movement. It comes with gorgeous dial selections and is sized at 40mm; an ideal diameter for most of us. I don't think there is another Unitas movement watch out there with a diameter smaller than 42mm, so a tip of the hat to Tourby. Anyway, I could buy that one for about the same money as the Laco LE.
> 
> heb


The price is also inclusive of tax and shipping, which would be an additional 8.5% in San Fran and/or an additional $40-50 for 2nd day shipping and insurance. So, it's not really even $700 more as 1165dvd mentioned.

Tim


----------



## teckel12

Talked with Topper today. They're sending my watch out tomorrow and it will be here Thursday!

That's perfect because I work from home Thursdays and the Laco Flieger Topper Edition is designed to be my new Friday watch. Week now goes Rolex, Omega, IWC, Zenith, Laco, Garmin, Garmin 😃


----------



## NardinNut

They must have done a bunch of calls today. They called me as well. Will arrive Thursday. Then we can finally start getting some pics in this thread!


----------



## JPThoughts

I received my shipping number today. Looking forward to having the watch on Thursday.


----------



## teckel12

Received the watch today! Some quick pics:


----------



## flyguy33

I'll add a few pics...


----------



## flyguy33

The color of the indices does change significantly depending on the light.


----------



## KTTFB64

They look amazing, congrats!


----------



## Mpnunes

Number 98! (P.s., not sure why my pics always post sideways on this site. Any suggestions welcome). Loving the watch. Day 2 on my wrist. Extremely comfortable and love the way the indices pop in the right light.


----------



## teckel12

Mpnunes said:


> Number 98! (P.s., not sure why my pics always post sideways on this site. Any suggestions welcome)..


It's because you're taking the picture in portrait mode (like a 14 year old girl) instead of in landscape like an adult 

The camera doesn't actually rotate the image, it just adds meta data noting the orientation. But, this site doesn't respect the meta data, so it posts it exactly as the source image, which is landscape mode as that's the standard camera orientation.

The quick answer: Take pictures like an adult, not a 14 year old blogger. I hope you know I'm messing with you.


----------



## teckel12

After a day on the wrist, really loving it! Strap is a little long for me (my fault, small wrists), but nothing another hole won't solve. Very comfortable! This is the sweet spot for me, 40-42mm width, thin, lug to lug under 50mm. It looks amazing! Different than the rest of my small (but grail to most) collection. The blued indices and hands sparkle under light! I'm a sucker for blue, with a blue dial IWC Portugieser and Zenith El Primero with blue highlights and blue croc strap. But the Laco is in a totally different way, which is exactly what I wanted. Feel bad for the billions out there who can't have this watch as there's only 99 other examples. Really happy with it! Thanks Laco and Topper! Well done! Huge fan from Ohio!


----------



## JPThoughts

Great looking watch. Here it is on a BluShark Knit Weave Space Watch Strap for a little customization and extra pop.


----------



## flyboy2001

*Here is #62 of 100 on a beige pilot strap from The Strap Smith.*


----------



## Mpnunes

My "adult" attempt


----------



## heb

I love the strap. An exceptionally rare, and refreshing, photo of a watch on a nylon strap that is NOT Nato style. It looks so sleek without the hideous "folds". Nice.

heb



JPThoughts said:


> Great looking watch. Here it is on a BluShark Knit Weave Space Watch Strap for a little customization and extra pop.
> 
> View attachment 14948531
> 
> View attachment 14948537


----------



## StufflerMike

Makine strap on my Laco Cuxhaven....


----------



## teckel12

stuffler said:


> Makine strap on my Laco Cuxhaven....


The Cuxhaven was the Laco I was considering until my visit to Topper when by accident I ran across the Flieger limited edition.


----------



## NardinNut

I have Patrik at Clover making a custom strap for it. Should arrive next week


----------



## teckel12

BTW, lume is very good! Bright, blue, and lasts all night. In the morning I still have a faint glow (which is the most you can expect from non-tritium).

Also very legible even in low-light (with no lume). It's probably the most practical watch I own. Love the only 3 hands with no date and manual wind.


----------



## NardinNut




----------



## abujordan

#43 arrived today.










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## teckel12

I've been wearing the Laco Flieger Limited Topper Edition daily for the last week and monitoring the accuracy. It loses a bit of time while wearing it, but gains a bit of time overnight on the nightstand (either face up or face down, haven't tried other orientations). In total, mine is averaging -3.4s/day, not bad for an old tank of a movement.


----------



## flyguy33

This is one of the most satisfying mechanical watches to wind. The crown is big and easy to grasp. You can both feel and hear the crispness of each individual click that is loud enough to hear from across the room. 

All in all, this is my favorite watch to wind


----------



## StufflerMike

flyguy33 said:


> This is one of the most satisfying mechanical watches to wind. The crown is big and easy to grasp. You can both feel and hear the crispness of each individual click that is loud enough to hear from across the room.
> 
> All in all, this is my favorite watch to wind


Now I am curious. How does winding it differ from other watches fitted with the ETA 6498, say Laco Cuxhaven, Laco Bremerhaven or the Laco Erbstück (I know - 2801), Eberhard Traversetolo, Limes Cartouche ?


----------



## teckel12

stuffler said:


> Now I am curious. How does winding it differ from other watches fitted with the ETA 6498, say Laco Cuxhaven, Laco Bremerhaven or the Laco Erbstück (I know - 2801), Eberhard Traversetolo, Limes Cartouche ?


Probably close, but with the larger crown I must agree it's easy to wind and very satisfying. It's the one ray of sunshine in this world at this point 

Tim


----------



## flyguy33

To be honest I don’t think I have any other watches with this movement. It’s just something I note each time I wind it.

It reminds me of the John Mayer episode of Talking Watches on Hodinkee where he’s winding some crazy expensive vintage Daytona and comments on the crispness of the clicks then holds it up to the mic as he’s winding.


----------



## StufflerMike

Excuse me ? This...



> You can both feel and hear the crispness of each individual click that is loud enough to hear from across the room.


...has nothing to do with the larger crown. Thus my question.


----------



## flyguy33

It is a crisp, clean wind, which is the point I was originally trying to make. It’s a notable difference from other mechanical watches I have.

That all I was trying to say. 

The crown size was a relatively minor secondary aspect.


----------



## flyguy33

I don’t have any experience with the other examples you cite. It’s possible they are the same.


----------



## teckel12

flyguy33 said:


> I don't have any experience with the other examples you cite. It's possible they are the same.


The sound would be very similar. But the action and feel can be quite a bit different by just changing the crown. The "small onion" crown on the limited topper edition does change the experience. I have some watches with very narrow crowns, small in diameter, or not a lot of texture, and it's quite noticeable. A good example is some people hate the small tucked in crown on the Speedmaster Pro. Older collectors tend to get rid of the watches that are hard to wind with arthritis.

In any case, I'd say they nailed it with the size and texture of the crown. It's not one of those "big pilot" giant onions, but has the look and works really well for a good tactile feel. And the crown size, shape, and texture has a lot to do with the winding experience.

Tim


----------



## craigr812

This is a beautiful watch and I only wish I had looked at the Laco forum a while back. Congrats to all of you who picked one up and I have been enjoying your photos.


----------



## ZeeJayTC81

These turned out amazing. Congrats to everyone that got one!


----------



## 1165dvd

Amazing how very few, if any, have been flipped. Testament to the buyers and the quality of the design. Keep the pictures coming. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edwardc

This is quintessential pilot watch for me


----------



## teckel12

Edwardc said:


> This is quintessential pilot watch for me


I always thought my pilot watch would be a blue-dial IWC. The same day I found the Laco Flieger Topper Edition, I was also considering an IWC Mark XVIII Le Petit Prince I found at a San Francisco used watch shop. Luckily, I also saw (in the metal) a blue-dial IWC Portugieser 150th anniversary watch, which made me reconsider the Le Petit Prince. Totally on accident, I found the Laco Flieger Topper Edition and it was clear THIS was the flieger I really wanted. Previously, I was a little interested in a few Laco watches, but none quite checked all the right boxes for me. The white dial, flieger style, with blue indices are just a killer combination. Blue lume, open caseback, and just at my maximum allowed size. The strap is a real bonus too, nice looking and very comfortable. As you can tell, I'm a huge fan.

And by the way, my wife also got me the blue-dial IWC Portugieser 150th anniversary for my birthday. So this story ends well, two new watches!


----------



## HEQAdmirer

Very appealing dial, elegant and simple. Thanks for the photos!


----------



## Puma74




----------

